# New Simrad NSS evo3S



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't offer any comparisons yet, but did find out from Simrad that the cables are the same--so just an easy swap of one unit for the other. In my case, I'm going from the NSS evo3 9" to the new NSS evo3S 12" so I'l have to switch out the brackets.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I've got the 9 as well, and would be curious if the new model is actually worth upgrading to. Seems like my current transducer would also be inadequate to utilize the new imaging? I also don't think I use it enough to justify the costs, but we don't have the fancy mapping you FL guys have access to either.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

DB, if you don't mind could you please post up a picture of the new NSS evo3S 12" when you get it mounted on your skiff? Just trying get an idea of scale with the 12" screen on a skiff console. Thanks


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

TimR said:


> DB, if you don't mind could you please post up a picture of the new NSS evo3S 12" when you get it mounted on your skiff? Just trying get an idea of scale with the 12" screen on a skiff console. Thanks


May I suggest going on line and getting the dimensions. Then make a paper cut out using the dimensions. Has worked well for me.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I searched it and found this


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you and appreciated! Looking at a cardboard imitation is just not the same as seeing the actual unit mounted on a similar sized console. I currently have a flush mounted Simrad GO9 and would like to upgrade to the NSS, and possibly even get away from the flush mount.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sure, I'll take a few pic's and try to highlight some differences that I note. The only reason I'm upgrading is my 9" evo3 failed and I took advantage of a good upgrade opportunity. Before using it, one thing I've read about is a much faster processor. The new model offers total integration to Simrad products, a new IMBX8 processor, superior sonar performance and improved pre-loaded charts. Other differences I've read about include something called "SolarMAX IPS display" to ensure clear views in any conditions, fully visible through polarized sunglasses. It also features all-weather touchscreen and keypad for total control, all the time. Faster page changes, smoother transitions and multi-tasking.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

This is what a 12" looks like mounted on top of the helm. It's not the new S but dimensions are the same.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

That's perfect, thank you very much! Love the clear line of sight as I always feel like I am always looking through my steering wheel. I have considered going with a tilt wheel but not sure the $$ would justify the improvement.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the tilt since I operate standing and sitting about the same amount of time.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah, might need to go that direction first before deciding on the upgrade size. And sorry I highjacked your thread DB!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

finbully said:


> This is what a 12" looks like mounted on top of the helm. It's not the new S but dimensions are the same.
> View attachment 156925
> View attachment 156926
> View attachment 156927


Tell me about those EZ Locks!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice looking but I would suggest putting a grab rail over that. Invariably people are going to use the gps as a hand hold when moving front to back or vice versa.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Not a new evo but a 12' and I notice everyone grabs it when getting on the boat.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, I won't be getting the new NSS evo3S, at least not the 12" and not from Simrad as a replacement for the NSS evo3 9" that crapped out on me (two months after the two year warranty expired). I sent it back to Simrad on September 15. It was bench tested on the 21st and found to have failed and determined to be beyond repair. After many email messages and phone calls, I found out today that they have no inventory and the earliest I could get my replacement is end of October. They refused to help me in any way: work with local retailer to extend the credit they were going to give me on the new eov3S 12"; offer any type of discount or extended warranty on other modes; nada. Basically, they said "tuff stuff". So, reluctantly I ordered a replacement 9" in the new model that the e-tailer discounted 5% and gave me an extended warranty (3 years). Not a happy camper with Simrad customer "service" or tech support.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well that sucks but not sure what you expected Simrad to do? The problem is where does that train stop. Well its only two months out. Well its only 6 months out. That said I guess they could have offered you a discount on a new unit.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> Well, I won't be getting the new NSS evo3S, at least not the 12" and not from Simrad as a replacement for the NSS evo3 9" that crapped out on me (two months after the two year warranty expired). I sent it back to Simrad on September 15. It was bench tested on the 21st and found to have failed and determined to be beyond repair. After many email messages and phone calls, I found out today that they have no inventory and the earliest I could get my replacement is end of October. They refused to help me in any way: work with local retailer to extend the credit they were going to give me on the new eov3S 12"; offer any type of discount or extended warranty on other modes; nada. Basically, they said "tuff stuff". So, reluctantly I ordered a replacement 9" in the new model that the e-tailer discounted 5% and gave me an extended warranty (3 years). Not a happy camper with Simrad customer "service" or tech support.


sorry to hear DB. Next time take a look at the Raymarime Axiom Plus!


----------

